#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  вопрос

## Павел Ш.

В воскресенье во время трансляции Ринпоче говорил про мантру очищения пяти элементов, если кто знает подскажите где можно по подробнее узнать об этой практике, визуализации и мантре?

----------


## Галина_Сур

Павел, Чогьял Намкай Норбу Римпоче довольно часто в трансляциях рассказывает когда и от кого получил передачу на эту мантру, в чем ее особенности и как сущностно применять практику, работая с каждым элементом. Чаще всего это бывает в последние-предпоследние дни ретритов, когда Римпоче дает трилунг (объяснение практик). Ближайший вебкаст: 05 Дек - 09 Дек 2013,  ретрит по Чудлену Мандаравы,  Тенерифе.
Так же в Дзогчен общине можно приобрести "Книгу тунов", где практика очищения 5-ти элементов включена в тексты практик этой книги и сопровождается картинками, что и в какой последовательности делать.  Возможно Вы сможете найти и раритетное старое издание Книги тунов с объяснениями, все что говорит Римпоче там изложено на бумаге.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (16.10.2013), Марица (28.10.2013), Павел Ш. (16.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2013)

----------

